# 7 ducks & Never Fired A Shot



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went for a walk with my dog this morning and got 7 ducks and I never fired a shot. The dog found all of them in the phrag as we walked down the dike. They were all cripples, most of them had a broken wing. My dog also picked up a half dozen or so coots, some were cripples and others were just hiding. The entire time I was there guys were walking down the canals shooting coots, grebes and pretty much anything that was flying. It's no wonder there are cripples there. They had no waders, no dogs and no intention of picking any of the birds up that they shot. Even the few guys with waders couldn't and didn't make any effort to retrieve any of the coots. The dikes are absolutely littered with empty hulls and dead coots. I can't believe the crap that goes on there and never a CO around that area, and it is a popular place where they could write a bunch of tickets daily. I don't know where these guys come from, but I wish they would stay home.-O,- And No I didn't make a phone call. It's never done me any good when I have tried to report anything.
I talked with another gentleman in the parking lot and he was concerned about his dog finding a bunch of crippled ducks and coots as well. He was upset at all the chowder heads there too.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Such a disappointment so many people have for our marsh. I swear people treat our marshes the same as the non developed shooting grounds we have all been to that look like landfills. I just don't get the whole thought process of slobs like that. :noidea:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I went for a walk with my dog this morning and got 7 ducks and I never fired a shot. The dog found all of them in the phrag as we walked down the dike. They were all cripples, most of them had a broken wing. My dog also picked up a half dozen or so coots, some were cripples and others were just hiding. The entire time I was there guys were walking down the canals shooting coots, grebes and pretty much anything that was flying. It's no wonder there are cripples there. They had no waders, no dogs and no intention of picking any of the birds up that they shot. Even the few guys with waders couldn't and didn't make any effort to retrieve any of the coots. The dikes are absolutely littered with empty hulls and dead coots. I can't believe the crap that goes on there and never a CO around that area, and it is a popular place where they could write a bunch of tickets daily. I don't know where these guys come from, but I wish they would stay home.-O,- And No I didn't make a phone call. It's never done me any good when I have tried to report anything.
> I talked with another gentleman in the parking lot and he was concerned about his dog finding a bunch of crippled ducks and coots as well. He was upset at all the chowder heads there too.


it's even worse now cause these type of knuckleheads are out and about during the late season now. That's why I am a steel trap on these forums so the hundreds of lurkers don't wander their way out to the marsh  but probably a bunch of people wanting to shoot their new christmas guns at anything that moves, be careful out there!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

They will ruin this great resource we have been blessed with. I feel since the "Dynasty " it's only got worse. The only thing we can all do is kindly educate those that need educated.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck nicely educating these guys. I tried telling a guy that was wearing orange that he was shooting at swan out of season. He said they were geese. I said otherwise. Luckily he was skybusting so he didn't hit anything. He ended up telling me to F off. These Douche Dynasties are the real deal. It's tough going to the marsh now. You're guaranteed to see something questionable. I wish there were more green jeans patrolling our marshes.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

If you wouldn't mind telling me in PM where these crippled ducks were found, I'd be glad to go out and collect some, for purely selfish soup-related reasons.

Seriously though, I'm an overly conscientious hunter trying to find some waterfowl and not only would I be willing to pick up those ducks and put them out their misery, I wouldn't even shoot at any if I could get my limit in crippled birds. Should I not get my limit, I always pick up my shells.


----------



## YT20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like regulating doesn't sound to bad it will weed out these guys that think they are fowlers


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Was out today as well and found 30-40+ coots piled just off the dike near and open patch from the culvert. I Don't understand it. You shoot it, you eat it. It's that simple. If you have no intentions to do that then stay home


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

YT20 said:


> Sounds like regulating doesn't sound to bad it will weed out these guys that think they are fowlers


 You can't fix stupid, even with regulating.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

nickpan said:


> Was out today as well and found 30-40+ coots piled just off the dike near and open patch from the culvert. I Don't understand it. You shoot it, you eat it. It's that simple. If you have no intentions to do that then stay home


 We were probably at the same place. 
I wrote a post last Saturday about CO's never around to check my license and Sunday I got checked. I wish they would do more than sit in the parking lots waiting for guys to walk in though. They need to be out walking around to see this stuff first hand. They need to be dressed like a duck hunter so they blend in with the crowd. They used to do it this way. Heck, I remember one CO that had a broom stick handle wrapped with black electrical tape that he would strap to his back so it looked like a shotgun barrel. He said it was much lighter to carry around all day.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

YT20 said:


> Sounds like regulating doesn't sound to bad it will weed out these guys that think they are fowlers


Regulations already prohibit the bad behavior these people exhibit.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I went for a walk with my dog this morning and got 7 ducks and I never fired a shot. The dog found all of them in the phrag as we walked down the dike. They were all cripples, most of them had a broken wing. My dog also picked up a half dozen or so coots, some were cripples and others were just hiding. The entire time I was there guys were walking down the canals shooting coots, grebes and pretty much anything that was flying. It's no wonder there are cripples there. They had no waders, no dogs and no intention of picking any of the birds up that they shot. Even the few guys with waders couldn't and didn't make any effort to retrieve any of the coots. The dikes are absolutely littered with empty hulls and dead coots. I can't believe the crap that goes on there and never a CO around that area, and it is a popular place where they could write a bunch of tickets daily. I don't know where these guys come from, but I wish they would stay home.-O,- And No I didn't make a phone call. It's never done me any good when I have tried to report anything.
> I talked with another gentleman in the parking lot and he was concerned about his dog finding a bunch of crippled ducks and coots as well. He was upset at all the chowder heads there too.


I thought I was the only one that did this I almost enjoy it more than shooting love watching the pick up cripples and ducks people couldn't or wouldn't go after I agree it's a disgrace but kinda fun to do


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Heck I will go out and collect up some crippled coot. My grandparents used to live on them. I took one at Ogden bay last week that had only one foot. It had been that way for a while because when I cleaned it, the thigh was so atrophied that I didn't bother to take the meat. The only thing I would be worried about is if the birds had an infection from being injured.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

crowfoot said:


> Heck I will go out and collect up some crippled coot. My grandparents used to live on them. I took one at Ogden bay last week that had only one foot. It had been that way for a while because when I cleaned it, the thigh was so atrophied that I didn't bother to take the meat. The only thing I would be worried about is if the birds had an infection from being injured.


You shot my coot! We were watching ducks during the summer at Ogden Bay and we found a coot caught in a muskrat foot trap. I walked out and freed him, but he lost his foot. Poor guy.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

The funding for an increased number of CO's just isn't there. I hate the yahoo's just as much as the next guy but like you said fowl, you call it in and nothing happens. The manpower isn't there. The best patrols we have out there are guys like you that care about the awesome resources we have here and are willing to confront the "dynasty krew." Go-pro videos and public shaming on forums like this/YouTube/FB showing the faces and acts these guys pull will go a long way.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I got checked today by the new female LEO, Krystal. I mentioned that Wyatt had given me his phone # so I could call in violations, so she did the same. Those people work hard and should be thanked for their dedication. If you witness a violation, just call it in.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I got checked today by the new female LEO, Krystal. I mentioned that Wyatt had given me his phone # so I could call in violations, so she did the same. Those people work hard and should be thanked for their dedication. If you witness a violation, just call it in.


I absolutely agree that they all work very hard. If my prior post came off as judging against the CO's currently busting their butts it wasn't meant that way.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

sorry junior. leave your name on the next one and I will make sure i don't shoot him. Coot has been my only success this year except one little bufflehead. I will have to say that the breasts were in good shape and i did get one super thigh out of it. I find that coot are just fine when you brine them out and throw in some sauted garlic and onion, bit of rice, pineapple hot sauce and it is good. coot kinda taste like turkey gibblets or neck to me.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

crowfoot said:


> sorry junior. leave your name on the next one and I will make sure i don't shoot him. Coot has been my only success this year except one little bufflehead. I will have to say that the breasts were in good shape and i did get one super thigh out of it. I find that coot are just fine when you brine them out and throw in some sauted garlic and onion, bit of rice, pineapple hot sauce and it is good. coot kinda taste like turkey gibblets or neck to me.


Awesome. :O||:


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

YT20 said:


> Sounds like regulating doesn't sound to bad it will weed out these guys that think they are fowlers


Nice try YT20..........Like I've said before develop some hunting skills.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I wonder if it has anything to do with hunter education available online? You can now breeze through it online and go take the shooting test. When I took it in a class setting the instructor spent a lot of time beyond safety, on littering, ethics, and eating what you shoot, and the consequences if you do not follow those rules.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mallardgoose said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with hunter education available online? You can now breeze through it online and go take the shooting test. When I took it in a class setting the instructor spent a lot of time beyond safety, on littering, ethics, and eating what you shoot, and the consequences if you do not follow those rules.


I dont think that has anything to do with it. It just people can get away with so much out there and not get caught and they just want to shoot. The Co needs to be out there just like they are hunters and start writing tickets.Once the word get out that they are out there giving tickets out for not getting your birds or picking up shell casing people will change.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I disagree to an extent. I think if the younger generation was educated about the effects of littering and wasting of wildlife by an instructor that was passionate about it there would be an indelible impression made of some them. Granted it wouldn't be all, but every bit helps. When it comes from a person and not just text it seems to make more of an impression. I took the course many years ago and I still remember the emphasis my instructor put into being and honorable sportsman. That wouldn't have happened if I had just read through some information at that age.


----------



## YT20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here ya go honkin


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The sad truth is, it's not just the younger generation doing this crap. Every year I watch people young and old blasting away on the coots and grebes at this same place. I watched a father and son leave the parking lot and immediately start blasting away on the coots. No dog and no effort to retrieve a thing.:x I agree a classroom setting is a good teaching tool, but some people still never apply what they learn in a positive manner. The CO's need to be out there walking dikes, dressed like a duck hunter and writing tickets for this crap. They wouldn't have to walk far I can tell you that for sure. I would love to accompany them on a walk and point out a few things I have concerns about. I will even bring my dog and let him find a bunch more cripples to prove my point.;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw a dead juvenile swan today. It was there on Friday but I didn't realize what it was. Pretty sad, as the season ended 3 weeks ago.


----------

